# Flashing M Performance software, requires PPK DDE. Flashing car with retrofits.



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It is possible to flash m performance powerkit software to car with diesel engine but it require a new engine control unit. Fsc-code is not needed.
---------------
Hello. I am going to try to flash my ECE pre-lci F11 530 xdrive DDE with M performance power kit software. This package is sold in Europe by BMW. Engine has 190 kW 560 Nm, power kit increases these to 210kW/600Nm.

Car's current istep comes from psdzdata 51.2. I used this version to calculate TAL with modified vo (added diesel performance ho-word). Everything remained unchanged except DDE. It got new bootloader and SWFLs. CAFD and HWEL remained the same. I also checked that CAFD will not get any changes so no problem with timelocked values.

It seems that flashing and coding will be no problem. I'm still wondering why BMW sells new ECU with power kit? Esys shows the same hardware number with and without performance, I know from my experience that it shows different number if hw-changes are necessary.

Does anyone have any thoughts? Anyone tried this? If someone has original kit installed, could I get a copy of that car's vehicle order and svt?

Thanks.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, dear friend..
I believe all flashing activities will go well!!!
I believe also that to make it working, you will need a special FSC code.
However i suggest you for trying ... Possibly you will come back to your previous firmware...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep, I forgot the FSC possibility. This actually seemed too easy to be true. ETK says nothing about fsc like usually does but maybe new DDE has it installed. Very nice that BMW is selling same hardware you already had.

I think that I can still try it like you said. What if it needs the FSC? Does the flash proceed? If it does, what happens then? Will the engine run with some kind of safety map? Is there any possibility that I can't flash it again with original software?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I really don't know, because i never tried.
But for logic:
a) *Does the flash proceed?* I think that it will complete the flashing procedure but if esys needs the FSC to make the flashing, i think it will ask for FSC code before starting flashing job
b) *If it does, what happens then? Will the engine run with some kind of safety map? * Maybe you will notice only a "strange" DDE working..... As in my case, unless changing varianten_config.... The car should run in safe mode
c) *Is there any possibility that I can't flash it again with original software?* I don't think that esys was made and thought to punish bad coding/flashing activities. So i think you could reverse the flashing procedure for coming back to your original firmware


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> I really don't know, because i never tried.
> But for logic:
> a) *Does the flash proceed?* I think that it will complete the flashing procedure but if esys needs the FSC to make the flashing, i think it will ask for FSC code before starting flashing job
> b) *If it does, what happens then? Will the engine run with some kind of safety map? * Maybe you will notice only a "strange" DDE working..... As in my case, unless changing varianten_config.... The car should run in safe mode
> c) *Is there any possibility that I can't flash it again with original software?* I don't think that esys was made and thought to punish bad coding/flashing activities. So i think you could reverse the flashing procedure for coming back to your original firmware


Logical thinking, I like it. For c, I was thinking about bricking the DDE if it refuses to work without FSC.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

However i was thinking that you need to study your CAFD...
Because the performance package doesn't change the CAFD, i'm not sure that your DDE doesn't need a different coding.
Then, open the mother CAFD into cafd viewer... Read booleian rules for varianten_config (the name could be also power class o in german i think ....klasse) under BSR family. You will find some number codes and you need to identify for each power class which are the codes.
Then open with notepad the FAFP for your DDE, you will find for each one of those codes the engine kind.
If you find the code for performance package for a different varianten_config from yours, you don't need a special FSC code but only to reset the time counter into DDE.... Then you should be in my same situation... Searching for Holy Grail as said Shawn Sheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If we are talking HO-Wort = NPOW here, it does not require an FSC Code.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I really don't know, Shawn. With performance package BMW sells for some cars a power increase. For example on F10 520d they change the intercooler and the DDE. But what AP9005 assumed in his case (F10 530d) is that for DDE what has changed is only the firmware.
Because i know very well how BMW manager different power settings with the same DME, i'm pretty sure that they blocked the performance firmware with a control (FSC code or varianten_config).


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> However i was thinking that you need to study your CAFD...
> Because the performance package doesn't change the CAFD, i'm not sure that your DDE doesn't need a different coding.
> Then, open the mother CAFD into cafd viewer... Read booleian rules for varianten_config (the name could be also power class o in german i think ....klasse) under BSR family. You will find some number codes and you need to identify for each power class which are the codes.
> Then open with notepad the FAFP for your DDE, you will find for each one of those codes the engine kind.
> If you find the code for performance package for a different varianten_config from yours, you don't need a special FSC code but only to reset the time counter into DDE.... Then you should be in my same situation... Searching for Holy Grail as said Shawn Sheridan


Yes, I already checked those boolean rules, only Alpina package needs CAFD coding. My CAFD is cafd_000001a7.caf.000_012_006 if you want to check it out. There are a few options for leistungsklasse but only Initwert and Alpina are relevant for F010. My car has initwert

For FAFP + notepad, is this the same thing as opening ncd / cafd tool and choosing fa / fp -> fp viewer? To see available option codes? I can't find FAFP-file for my DDE.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If we are talking HO-Wort = NPOW here, it does not require an FSC Code.


I am talking about KDD2, Diesel performance package [1602]. Car's production date is 9/2011 if it matters. How to check FSC requirement? That information is propably not available in psdzdata? Could you check KDDE2 for me? Thanks.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> I really don't know, Shawn. With performance package BMW sells for some cars a power increase. For example on F10 520d they change the intercooler and the DDE. But what AP9005 assumed in his case (F10 530d) is that for DDE what has changed is only the firmware.
> Because i know very well how BMW manager different power settings with the same DME, i'm pretty sure that they blocked the performance firmware with a control (FSC code or varianten_config).


I attached two screenshots. Bmw does sell new DDE even for 530d performance but the hardware number seems to be the same.

svt: From e-sys TAL calculation, HO-word KDD2 added.
cafd: CAFD opened with ncd/cafd tool. uuL, uL, ol, TL and SL all have F010 XPath = false(). 1029 = 9XA ALPINA PACKAGE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any way to actually verify FSC Code requirement by name. I just happen to know in the case of Power Kit (NPOW), one is not needed.

If someone though has an official factory install of any performance package in question, I can check to see if it has FSC Code issued for DME / DDE.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I don't have any way to actually verify FSC Code requirement. I just happen to know in the case of Power Kit (NPOW), one is not needed.
> 
> If someone though has an official factory install of any performance package in question, I can check to see if it has FSC Code issues for DME / DDE.


Okay, do you have a cafd number for dme that uses NPOW? I could check if it uses time locked coding value as a protection.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I don't have any way to actually verify FSC Code requirement. I just happen to know in the case of Power Kit (NPOW), one is not needed.
> 
> If someone though has an official factory install of any performance package in question, I can check to see if it has FSC Code issues for DME / DDE.


Okay, do you have a cafd number for dme that uses NPOW?

BTW are all fsc codes stored to headunit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I am not sure on NPOW CAFD. Maybe someone with the Power Kit can chime in. 

No. Performance FSC Codes are stored in DME / DDE. Camera based options are stored in KAFAS. Night Vision FSC Codes are stored in NIVI. EPS is stored in EPS.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> For FAFP + notepad, is this the same thing as opening ncd / cafd tool and choosing fa / fp -> fp viewer? To see available option codes? I can't find FAFP-file for my DDE.


With latest PSdZdata your CAFD number growth to .109 by .96.
And i today noticed that BWM now encrypted also FAFP files.... There is a spy between us 
However i opened old CAFD .96 not encrypted, using my 48.3 PSdZdata....
Cafd tool doesn't help us for matching FAFP content with CAFD (FA an FB are generated starting from FAFP).



ap90500 said:


> I attached two screenshots. Bmw does sell new DDE even for 530d performance but the hardware number seems to be the same.
> 
> svt: From e-sys TAL calculation, HO-word KDD2 added.
> cafd: CAFD opened with ncd/cafd tool. uuL, uL, ol, TL and SL all have F010 XPath = false(). 1029 = 9XA ALPINA PACKAGE


Reading your FAFP and CAFD i didn't find a special code for diesel performance package used into DDE time limited section. The power class section contains only a the special package for Alpina.
However your 530d is into OL power class.
Because this section hasn't any choise for diesel performance package, i think that the only limitation for using KDD2 option could (whould) be a special FSC code.
But a question for you?
Are you sure that the KDD2 option is for 530d too?
Infact i found it into your FAFP "only" for 520d and not also for 530d.
Maybe you are working hard to code a special 200 HP package into your 258 HP engine


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Hello. I am going to try to flash my ECE pre-lci F11 530 xdrive DDE with M performance power kit software. This package is sold in Europe by BMW. Engine has 190 kW 560 Nm, power kit increases these to 210kW/600Nm.
> 
> Car's current istep comes from psdzdata 51.2. I used this version to calculate TAL with modified vo (added diesel performance ho-word). Everything remained unchanged except DDE. It got new bootloader and SWFLs. CAFD and HWEL remained the same. I also checked that CAFD will not get any changes so no problem with timelocked values.
> 
> ...


I worked from July 2013 and I stopped... :bawling:
The kit is mounted to vehicles from 03/2012, if your is like my 09/2011 no. 
Intercooler isn't a real problem, it would work all the same, there would be higher temperatures, however you have to take one of the 535 d. 
When I checked I found that the motors 09/11 03/12 are Euro 5, I think that change only small details around the DPF.
It would be good to know what CAFD is on a car with official kit, I'm waiting for a 320 d F30 with kit to see if the CAFD is contained in PSDZdata
Doing the procedure NPOW, TAL Calculating doesn't give me new CAFD
I asked at the Dealer, in the last car when assembling the kit comes pre-programmed ECU and a new FA, it seems nothing FSC code.

The KIT is this :
http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=XA51&mospid=53594&btnr=11_5286&hg=11&fg=95&hl=1&lang=enUS


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello BMWzone, are you already swimming in Sicily?
Did you flash the DDE, anyway? I don't remember it!!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> With latest PSdZdata your CAFD number growth to .109 by .96.
> And i today noticed that BWM now encrypted also FAFP files.... There is a spy between us
> However i opened old CAFD .96 not encrypted, using my 48.3 PSdZdata....
> Cafd tool doesn't help us for matching FAFP content with CAFD (FA an FB are generated starting from FAFP).
> ...


I am definitely not sure about KDD2 fitting to 530d, that is why I would like to have FA and SVT from 530d with performance package. Is this DDE hardware used on four cylinder engines?

Could you tell me a bit more about this FAFP thing? I know that FA is vehicle order and FP is vehicle profile and FA is converted to FP. What kind of information I can get from FAFP? What are those version numbers .109 and .96 meaning? Which FAFP file should I read?

My DDE has initwert, not OL. I can see from the CAFD that F010 will get one of two choices, initwert or alpina.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

maisav said:


> Hello BMWzone, are you already swimming in Sicily?
> Did you flash the DDE, anyway? I don't remember it!!


I haven't flashed the DDE, I have the same CAFD of ap90500 from 07/2013


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

For F10 Diesel Performance Power Kit are valid EBA 2297912 and 2349048 - can somebody get them ? There should be for dealers described activation steps, FSC yes or not.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> The car works with limited power, the fuel pump it's failed, isn't the first time!
> Once it happened from the dealer this summer, he has updated the whole car with ISTA\P
> (Including DME) it is broken Fuel Pump and EKPM!! BMW AG gave me wrong because I had retrofitted kombi 6WA and HUD, cost $ 1300!!! I can't now ask for the warranty parts because since then I've upgraded almost the whole car ... buy it used
> Meanwhile, save the EKPM, I mounted that burned, the pump fails due to excessive demand overload.
> ...


You should use your original factory FA to calculate a base SVT_soll. Then you can use modified FA to calculate another SVT_soll and join HUD and KOMBI (maybe headunit?) data from it with the base SVT_SOLL. Otherwise with different zeitkriterium there is a big risk that your SVT gets messed up and on a full flash upgrade also other modules get wrong software in them. SVT includes also other information than what is displayed on the svt tree.

Did you use enet for flash? Do you have 258 hp engine? Is that error log you posted from your first failed flash? My error log seems a bit different, I used icom:


```
[DME - 12 - btld_0000226e-006_017_000] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 0% progress on ECUId:DME_0x12 [0% of btld_0000226e-006_017_000]
[DME - 12 - btld_0000226e-006_017_000] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:DME_0x12 [81% of btld_0000226e-006_017_000]
MCDDiagService(id=59200, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUFlashBL, service=RC_CM_ICV - RoutineControl CheckMemory IndicatedCheckValue, description=error: positive response with negative content, link=DME_12_ETHERNET)
[DME - 12 - btld_0000226e-006_017_000] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: 1% progress on ECUId:DME_0x12 [100% of btld_0000226e-006_017_000]
[DME - 12 - btld_0000226e-006_017_000] Transaction type: blFlash;  Message: TA finished
[DME - 12] (DME, 18): job failed with negative response error: 
 code: repeat job
 description: service RoutineControl CheckMemory IndicatedCheckValue returned incorrectResult; ECU: DME_12_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR
```
Does anyone know what kind of check this is:
"MCDDiagService(id=59200, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUFlashBL, service=RC_CM_ICV - RoutineControl CheckMemory IndicatedCheckValue, description=error: positive response with negative content, link=DME_12_ETHERNET)"
Is it check for this kind of action or is it maybe just an indicator of error during uploading the software? Probably it is a check for this because it also failed when bmwzone tried it.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> You should use your original factory FA to calculate a base SVT_soll. Then you can use modified FA to calculate another SVT_soll and join HUD and KOMBI (maybe headunit?) data from it with the base SVT_SOLL. Otherwise with different zeitkriterium there is a big risk that your SVT gets messed up and on a full flash upgrade also other modules get wrong software in them. SVT includes also other information than what is displayed on the svt tree.
> 
> Did you use enet for flash? Do you have 258 hp engine? Is that error log you posted from your first failed flash? My error log seems a bit different, I used icom:
> 
> ...


I have 258 hp, I used ENET, the final error is the same for both, and the other

[Exception - DME - 12] job failed with negative response error: 
code: repeat job
description: service RoutineControl CheckMemory IndicatedCheckValue returned incorrectResult; ECU: DME_12_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

so I have to use my original FA and unmodified, this explains the problem from the dealer...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, you should use your original FA always when playing with modules not related to your retrofits. This is just an example made by me, it is not maybe true (you said "BMW AG gave me wrong because I had retrofitted kombi 6WA and HUD"): 
BMW changed fuel injection system design between 9/2011 and 3/2012. You use ZK 0312 to flash and vo-code your EKPM, now it is set to use newer system with maybe higher current. This could destroy your fuel pump at some point.

I had same kind of problem: I had added steering wheel heating and sport automatic transmission to my FA. When I calculated SVT for flash, it showed different hardware numbers for steering column switch cluster and gear shift. I loaded original FA and everything went fine.

At your position I would now calculate a new SVT_soll with original FA, then do comparison to SVT_ist. I also would never let dealer program my car with retrofits that involve this kind of settings.

After flashing and vo-coding, you can store your original FA to VCM. AFAIK it does not have effect on your car's function but it will allow dealer to get correct information from your car. You must just make sure that they do not program it. This can be a bit hard if something needs to be replaced, then you should maybe remove your retrofits from the electric system or do coding and programming by yourself with esys.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

ap90500 - I can just confirm what you says - F25 originally 03/2011 I have changed Zeitkriterium to 04/2012 - when VO code with 04/12 then fuel pump is runnign at highest speed continuously just at ingnition on ... recode back and OK.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Yes, you should use your original FA always when playing with modules not related to your retrofits. This is just an example made by me, it is not maybe true (you said "BMW AG gave me wrong because I had retrofitted kombi 6WA and HUD"):
> BMW changed fuel injection system design between 9/2011 and 3/2012. You use ZK 0312 to flash and vo-code your EKPM, now it is set to use newer system with maybe higher current. This could destroy your fuel pump at some point.
> 
> I had same kind of problem: I had added steering wheel heating and sport automatic transmission to my FA. When I calculated SVT for flash, it showed different hardware numbers for steering column switch cluster and gear shift. I loaded original FA and everything went fine.
> ...


excellent explanation! 
by the dealer in addition to the faulty pump my car is out with a gearbox problem


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

standa said:


> ap90500 - I can just confirm what you says - F25 originally 03/2011 I have changed Zeitkriterium to 04/2012 - when VO code with 04/12 then fuel pump is runnign at highest speed continuously just at ingnition on ... recode back and OK.


Thanks for confirm. This ZK seems to be a very important thing when calculating a new SVT with esys or ista/p, i would keep original ZK in VCM. Also other options can have an effect like in my case. In my case ista/p said "change SZL and GWS" because the hardware numbers didn't match but it bmwzones case they matched -> ista or esys programmed and coded new software into EKPM without hesitation.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ZK is automatically changed when I retrofit the Kombi 6WA.
Even when the car was restored with the FA Factory, the gearbox has continued to give the same problem


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> ZK is automatically changed when I retrofit the Kombi 6WA.
> Even when the car was restored with the FA Factory, the gearbox has continued to give the same problem


Not automatically, it was changed by you. Simply restoring factory FA does not fix your problems.

1. You must create a SVT_soll with your original FA and compare it to your current SVT. Then you will see if your EKPM or EGS (or other modules like DDE) have wrong software versions. Do not care about kombi or hud at this point.

2a. If they have wrong software, then you must create a manipulated SVT with factory FA and modified FA like I told before (post #62) and use this to calculate TAL and flash modules which have wrong software versions. At this point kombi and hud should also be considered.

2b. If they have correct software, then you just need to vo-code all modules except ones relevant to your retrofits by using factory FA.

At this point I can say that FA with changed ZK should never be used on anything else than flashing and coding retrofitted modules or modules that are directly involved in that retrofit (like HU).


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got a reply for my question at bmwcoding. DDE must be changed to a performance DDE before it can be done, end of story 

Performance DDE at etk.cc is 1126$  definitely end of story for me.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

standa said:


> Very interesting. Just thinking that DME can be flashed only three times, isnt ?


With tool32 and your DME .prg file, you can read the limit and the number of times that the DME have been flashed.
In my case DME MSD87.1 the file is msd87.prg and the limit is 2048. I flashed it 25 times
Please refer to Miotoo tread about how recognize the .prg file (quickly: INPA, Identification, a list of ECU will be shown, per each ECU will be shown the .prg file)


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> I just got a reply for my question at bmwcoding. DDE must be changed to a performance DDE before it can be done, end of story
> 
> Performance DDE at etk.cc is 1126$  definitely end of story for me.


For other reason and other ways, i'm at the same point but the story for me will go forward (i'm waiting for annual tax calculation, hoping i will save some money over my planning   )


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

maisav said:


> For other reason and other ways, i'm at the same point but the story for me will go forward (i'm waiting for annual tax calculation, hoping i will save some money over my planning   )


Yeah, I just have so much better ways of using 1000 euros than this  530d has already enough power for me


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Yeah, I just have so much better ways of using 1000 euros than this  530d has already enough power for me


I agree :thumbup:

Someone of us has a lot of ways how spend or save money. When i bought my F11 523i i was searching for a 528i, so i saved about 5/6 K/***8364;. Until now i spent 1,5 k/***8364; for updating the hardware (three stages intake manifold). Buying the DME i'll spend around other 1,5 k/***8364;.

It seems i'll save around 2/3 K/***8364; 

At the end, don't forget i live in the south of Italy; this year i can save money for tourist trips; just an hour of driving and i'll be in my sea home on the Jonio  with around 38 ° celsius


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Not automatically, it was changed by you. Simply restoring factory FA does not fix your problems.
> 
> 1. You must create a SVT_soll with your original FA and compare it to your current SVT. Then you will see if your EKPM or EGS (or other modules like DDE) have wrong software versions. Do not care about kombi or hud at this point.
> 
> ...


To repair my car what do I replace the fuel pump or the EKPM, both ? 
Dealer changed them both, now the car runs with less power


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> To repair my car what do I replace the fuel pump or the EKPM, both ?
> Dealer changed them both, now the car runs with less power


When did your dealer replace them? Which FA was stored in the VCM at that moment?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> When did your dealer replace them?


In summer 2013...Dealer Updated DME and the car broke down as yesterday.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> In summer 2013...Dealer Updated DME and the car broke down as yesterday.


Okay. In summer 2013 you already had your retrofits done and then the dealer updated your software -> fuel pump broke. Is this correct?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Okay. In summer 2013 you already had your retrofits done and then the dealer updated your software -> fuel pump broke. Is this correct?


Yes! I told him not to connect the car to ISTA!
The FA was in 0312 ... the same as yesterday...
In recent months I have updated the car except DME, and no problem...
At the time of retrofit 6WA explained that ZK was placed alone in 0312, I always thought it was the right thing...but no
Yesterday just finished restoring the DME noticed immediately that the pump spinning, even if the alert in the CID was immediate


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did the fuel pump fault appear immediately after programming the car? ZK 0312 is okay and even necessary for your KOMBI, HUD and HU but not okay for other modules not involved in your retrofits.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Did the fuel pump fault appear immediately after programming the car?


Yes, the pump has remained active, even if I pressed the start/stop button after a few seconds to remove the power.
I realized immediately that it was the repeated summer failure by the Dealer. I had never appeared this error after the programming, many others, but this never


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Yes, the pump has remained active, even if I pressed the start/stop button after a few seconds to remove the power.
> I realized immediately that it was the repeated summer failure by the Dealer. I had never appeared this error after the programming, many others, but this never


It is possible that the pump is not broken yet. I calculated SVT_soll for my car with ZK 0312, it showed no software changes for DDE or EKPM. Then I vo-coded EKPM with ZK 0312 and compared the CAFD with the original one. It had only one change but it is very important: Bus changed from A-Can to FA-can.

Your EKPM has wrong coding and this causes it to behave incorrectly (it probably can not be controlled). DDE realizes this and goes to a limp mode, this is why you have reduced power. Fix it by vo-coding your EKPM with your original FA. Tell how it went after you have done this.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> It is possible that the pump is not broken yet. I calculated SVT_soll for my car with ZK 0312, it showed no software changes for DDE or EKPM. Then I vo-coded EKPM with ZK 0312 and compared the CAFD with the original one. It had only one change but it is very important: Bus changed from A-Can to FA-can.
> 
> Your EKPM has wrong coding and this causes it to behave incorrectly (it probably can not be controlled). DDE realizes this and goes to a limp mode, this is why you have reduced power. Fix it by vo-coding your EKPM with your original FA. Tell how it went after you have done this.


Good job :thumbup:
Where do I look to see the exchange of the CAN line ?
I tray tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Good job :thumbup:
> Where do I look to see the exchange of the CAN line ?
> I tray tomorrow
> Thanks


It is inside the CAFD but you don't have to worry about it. Just vo-code the module with your original FA.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> It is possible that the pump is not broken yet. I calculated SVT_soll for my car with ZK 0312, it showed no software changes for DDE or EKPM. Then I vo-coded EKPM with ZK 0312 and compared the CAFD with the original one. It had only one change but it is very important: Bus changed from A-Can to FA-can.
> 
> Your EKPM has wrong coding and this causes it to behave incorrectly (it probably can not be controlled). DDE realizes this and goes to a limp mode, this is why you have reduced power. Fix it by vo-coding your EKPM with your original FA. Tell how it went after you have done this.


Great news!!! 
At the moment it's ok with tips of ap90500 :thumbup::angel:
No errors, I have on board the old EKPM, that failed by dealer...:thumbdwn::
Thanks:rofl:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Great news!!!
> At the moment it's ok with tips of ap90500 :thumbup::angel:
> No errors, I have on board the old EKPM, that failed by dealer...:thumbdwn::
> Thanks:rofl:


Great that it worked. You still can't blame the dealer. They don't have the tools to change FA/ZK you modified and ista/p simply decides what it does based on FA.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Great that it worked. You still can't blame the dealer. They don't have the tools to change FA/ZK you modified and ista/p simply decides what it does based on FA.


Thanks Again :thumbup:
I know you can't change the FA, in fact lose them
But the recovery did another dealer, with the Factory FA received by BMW AG
Today I was there to denounce, they say that BMW Italy has been at my expense to replace the new parts, I wrote to BMW Italy asking for refund


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Thanks Again :thumbup:
> I know you can't change the FA, in fact lose them
> But the recovery did another dealer, with the Factory FA received by BMW AG
> Today I was there to denounce, they say that BMW Italy has been at my expense to replace the new parts, I wrote to BMW Italy asking for refund


That's true, they indeed can get the original FA. Are you talking about 2013 payment?


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> That's true, they indeed can get the original FA. Are you talking about 2013 payment?


Yes ! Dealers pay some €


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Were already knew... 
But confirm I changed the speed limit on a car less than 10 hours old :rofl:
The limit was 240 kph, I put 255 kph, I checked and rechecked the value has remained one set from me


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> I just got a reply for my question at bmwcoding. DDE must be changed to a performance DDE before it can be done, end of story
> 
> Performance DDE at etk.cc is 1126$  definitely end of story for me.


A mistake at the start we did both...
ECU M Performance is different http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=XA51&mospid=53594&btnr=11_5286&hg=11&fg=95&lang=enUS
ECU Normal http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=XA51&mospid=53594&btnr=13_1282&hg=13&fg=15&lang=enUS


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm going trough the thread, and I am still wondering - yes the eco seems to have different order id (number), but nothing other besides the program is different.

In my case (F10 20diesel) there can be 2 options coded on "original" DDE (1st being 120kW and second being 135kW, difference is in the VO - s834 power reduction). 

So I figured out it should be the same with hNPOW (kdd2 - power performance package), so I tried to VO code it (change VO and code the DME module), finished without errors. Unfortunately I don't have ISTA tool to check it, but so far car drives almost normally (no errors but, oil temp oscillates around 100C(90-105C) before it was steady 100C). Difference from 135kW to 147kW by tech specs is IMHO too little to notice/confirm without dyno measurment. 

Is there any way to check it with ISTA if the coding was a succeed (i was thinking of a full system upgrade - or something)?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Had you verified of DDE stored the different power value? If your car has more than 10 working hours, I'm sure for not.
So you didn't notice differences because you are still with 135kw!!


----------



## fb2007 (Apr 13, 2015)

Where can I check the stored value?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Read data for dde. Into BSR section you should find the power_class or varianten_config code option.
Read its value, before and after VOCode. Nothing will change


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

maisav said:


> Had you verified of DDE stored the different power value? If your car has more than 10 working hours, I'm sure for not.
> So you didn't notice differences because you are still with 135kw!!


Just VO code DME with KDD2 added to FA won't change anything, just verified on my F10 520D....

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## weby (Dec 4, 2015)

One of my friend try to flash the ecu with the HO-Wort. The process abort at the BTLD @ 0%.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12384234#post12384234

Now the car is still not working.


----------

